# another eletrical question! AHH!!



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I have an 89 Sentra and I am about to get me a system. The thing is, I dont know if my electrical system is up to par. I am going to be either running a Power Acoustik LT1920/2 or either a MTX Thunder 895

the PA runs 420 watts x 2 @ 2 ohms and the MTX runs 4 x 50 (I think) @ 4 ohms + 370 x 1 @ 2 ohms. Both are about 800 watts RMS.

What am I going to need to do to power one of these amps? Im more on buying the PA over the MTX. I dont see the need to power all 4 speakers. Dont tell me to get a cap...its only going to put stress on the alt and the rest of the electrical system.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what will it be running?
the front 2 speakers and a sub?

should be about 600rms at the most then, as long as you set the gain properly you should be fine with the big 3 alone.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well...I decided to drop the 5 channel MTX. I want a bit more thump. And I dont think I will need to run an amp to the speakers. I think I will be just fine. 

So I might get the LT1920/2 and power 2 Elemental Designs 16Kv.2's. Serious thump...it will make people about a mile down the road wanna know whats going on. One fear I have is that the system is going to rattle my car to peices...literally. Somebody has told me what the big 3 is...but I forgot. I know it has something to do with cables and an alt. How many amps should I make my alt put out? I am thinking about a hundred amps will do the trick and a decent deep cycle battery. Finding a battery that will fit the stupid car is going to be the fun part. Maybe I can modify my battery plate and I can get one to fit.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

uh, the alt puts out what it can put out, you can't make it do anything

The big 3 is the batt - to chassis, engine block to chassis, and alt + to batt +. Upgrade all 3 with 4awg or larger


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

and that will make my shit power the amp? Thats all I have to do? OK...this may sound stupid but how the hell am I going to do all this. I mean where should I put the engine block to chassis wire? I thought I already had a ground wire from the battery to the chassis? 

What I meant by making my alt put out my amps is taking it to a mechanic and getting it beefed up. Can you or somebody expain this to me in very good detail. I would appreciate it very highly.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*and that will make my shit power the amp?*
it will reduce voltage drops, which will help with any light dimming

*Thats all I have to do? OK...this may sound stupid but how the hell am I going to do all this. I mean where should I put the engine block to chassis wire? I thought I already had a ground wire from the battery to the chassis?*
You already have an engine block to chassis wire, and you already have a batt - to chassis wire, the problem is these wires suck. They're small, bad quality, bad connectors.....they're just really inefficient. You're putting 4awg cable next to these stock cables to help them out.

*What I meant by making my alt put out my amps is taking it to a mechanic and getting it beefed up. Can you or somebody expain this to me in very good detail. I would appreciate it very highly.*
Ah you're talking about getting it rewound....well that definitely won't be necessary with your system. You're only going to have ~600rms, and about 200rms of that will never be used because your components would shit a brick if they were to actually receive a full 200rms each. You probably don't even need to do the big 3, I highly doubt you're going to have any electrical problems at all, and if you do it's most likely because of a bad gain setting.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

The amp is 840 watts rms. 420 x 2 @ 2 ohms. Im not running 600 watts RMS. If I was...I know my electrical would power it. But I will perform the big 3 and see what happens. Thanks man.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ah nevermind, I was still thinking back to your original post, I thought you were going to use 2 of the channels to run your front speakers.

800rms is still not that much, do the big 3 and you might get some slight dimming but nothing bad, unless you set it up wrong.

And you do realize that without a front stage those subs will sound like crap right? I don't know how anyone can live with a huge substage and stock front speakers, it sounds even worse than a stock system.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Shit I aint about to use stock speakers. I got 2 Lightning Audio Bolts that are 80 watts rms and 2 Pioneers that are 50 watts rms. Both sets are 6 1/2's.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well that's better than stock, but nowhere near enough to even think about being heard over 2 15's, so the same basic idea still applies.

I don't know, it's just something I don't understand. 90% of the music is reproduced by the front stage and 10% by the substage, yet people constantly spend $1000 on the substage and stick some $80 speakers in the front being powered by a 15rms headunit and they think that they have a "balanced system". To each their own I guess....


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I might slap a small 100 watt 2 channel amp to put in the front stage just for your benefit.  I can get one for about 50 bucks but powering all of this is going to be a killer. I guess I can get by with another 100 watts. :givebeer:


----------

